# LED Lighting



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have experience with these lights

http://www.aquatopled.com/mm5/merch...n=PROD&Category_Code=LED&Product_Code=AQ36LED

or other similar aquarium-oriented LED light units?

bob


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/79962-my-transition-high-end-led-lighting.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bob, if you want to lay down some dollars i have a friend who owns a shops and has build custom led lights for years. what size tank want me to get you a price quote? what ever you do stay away from the marineland led lights they do not last long..


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> i have a friend who owns a shops and has build custom led lights for years. what size tank want me to get you a price quote?


Why don't you PM the info to Bob so he can contact this shop? This would eliminate any confusion caused by a middleman....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> Why don't you PM the info to Bob so he can contact this shop? This would eliminate any confusion caused by a middleman....


done BIG BOY!, and just let him know... plus he didn't say he wanted to go the custom route.

oh bob by the way aqua-life(same company as drinda's light) makes led lighting, and is also coming out with connection end units, where people can make combo fixtures. exp a 2 bulb t5 ho and another 2 bulb t5 ho put the end connections on and join them together... they are also doing this for there led units too..

say away from marine land, they are junk!


----------

